# Já sei namorar



## Pirlo

Hi,
What does this mean? *I already know (how) to.. [namorar]* ..Yes, I'm referring to the name of the song by the Tribalistas! 

Thanks in advance,
Pirlo


----------



## Outsider

_Namorar_ is hanging out, or making out, with your _namorada_ (girlfriend) or _namorado_ (boyfriend). I suppose you can all it "dating".


----------



## Pirlo

Outsider said:


> _Namorar_ is hanging out, or making out, with your _namorada_ (girlfriend) or _namorado_ (boyfriend). I suppose you can all it "dating".



Ah, thank you so much! I cannot express how much trouble I was having before understanding this properly. Thanks!


----------



## Pedrovski

Yeah, pretty much what Outsider said.
Spending romantic quality time with one's girlfriend/boyfriend.

EDIT: as an afterthought, "namorar" doesn't necessarily imply an actual physical presence with one's girlfriend/boyfriend. A person can "namorar" on the phone.


----------



## Pirlo

Pedrovski said:


> Yeah, pretty much what Outsider said.
> Spending romantic quality time with one's girlfriend/boyfriend.



Thanks, Pedrovski!


----------



## Chadner

Yeah, it's no easy job translating the verb - Namorar - there are two basic meanings to it -

 - Namorar : To be going steady; to be in a serious love relationship; to date; to be with someone; to be in a relationship where you both call eachother, openly, boyfriend and girlfriend.
 e.g. "Estou namorando a Camila", "Acho que está na hora da gente namorar!", "Vou pedir ela em namoro(OLD FASHIONED I'm going to ask her to be my girl)", Compare with FICAR (to be seeing, kissing someone occasionally)

There's another, more poetical and naughty meaning of Namorar, which means to make out, fool around or (but in a less explicit way) have sex.

Thus, the song title could be read as a pun - Já sei namorar - I'm already responsible and mature enough to go steady with you, and I'm also horny and not a virgin anymore, so I would be a safe bet for you.

Something like that,

Hope it helped


----------



## Pirlo

Chadner said:


> [above post]



Hi Chadner,
Thank you for this explanation! It has given me a much better idea, and it seems to make more sense regarding the context I was looking for! Thank you!


----------



## Pedrovski

Chadner said:


> e.g. "Estou namorando a Camila", "Acho que está na hora da gente namorar!", "Vou pedir ela em namoro(OLD FASHIONED I'm going to ask her to be my girl)", Compare with FICAR (to be seeing, kissing someone occasionally)


 
I strongly disagree. I don't consider it old fashioned to ask a girl/boy in "namoro". It's a bit like asking for a date in the USA, which from what I know hasn't entered social obsolescence there either.



Chadner said:


> There's another, more poetical and naughty meaning of Namorar, which means to make out, fool around or (but in a less explicit way) have sex.


 
I have never heard of "namorar" being used for such contexts, unless a person is being deliberately euphemistic, although even then saying that "namorar" has these meanings is a long stretch.


----------



## Outsider

I for one thought Chadner's description was excellent. While _namorar_ doesn't quite mean "getting it on" in the lewdest sense, it can certainly include "making out". And he was talking about the poetic use of the word, in any case.


----------



## Pedrovski

Outsider said:


> I for one thought Chadner's description was excellent. While _namorar_ doesn't quite mean "getting it on" in the lewdest sense, it can certainly include "making out".


 
It can indeed include "making out" (although that is usually part of a wide array of activities that one can have when one is in the process of "namorar" and not the main one), but "having sex" is definitely not what "namorar" means.


----------



## Vanda

Pedrovski, you have to bear in mind that Chadner speaks for Brasil and we do change terms, expressions, custom as we change clothes. There is one thing many of us run away: traditions!


----------



## Pedrovski

Vanda said:


> Pedrovski, you have to bear in mind that Chadner speaks for Brasil and we do change terms, expressions, custom as we change clothes. There is one thing many of us run away: traditions!


 
Fair enough Vanda. I just wanted to make sure that the uninformed viewer didn't get the wrong end of the stick in relation to the meaning of "namorar", as it remains a perfectly respectable term.


----------



## Vanda

I understand, but sometimes people use namorar as an euphemism to make sex. Something like this: Aí, seu danado! Namorou muito ontem, né? (implied someone made sex and the speaker knows about it)
But, yes, the first meaning of it is always the neutral term of the old and good habit of namorar!


----------



## Chadner

Dude, nobody says - "vou pedir alguém em namoro" - anymore. That ship has sailed a long time ago.

The kids and teens are "ficando" like crazy, and they only start going steady after a long period of "kissing", and nobody ever says these words anymore - "quer ser minha namorada?" - i'm sorry, it sounds too silly and childish.


----------



## olivinha

Chadner said:


> Dude, nobody says - "vou pedir alguém em namoro" - anymore. That ship has sailed a long time ago.
> 
> The kids and teens are "ficando" like crazy, and they only start going steady after a long period of "kissing", and nobody ever says these words anymore - "quer ser minha namorada?" - i'm sorry, it sounds too silly and childish.


 
I totally agree with Chadner, and add that there's nothing desrespectable about _namorar_ used in the more _carnal_ sense explained in previous posts (as I think it has been implied before).
O


----------



## Pedrovski

Chadner said:


> Wow, you wrote "dude" in italics to convey both your despise for this friendly word and your superiority towards the rest of us, simple forum-using mortals. That was wicked!
> 
> While I most certainly cannot account for the entire world, having worked as an English teacher for 1 and a half years now teaching mostly teenagers from ages 13 to 18, one could easily say that I may have some say in this. This is not spoken anymore. At least not in São Paulo.
> 
> Say it, and succeed in sounding like a dork.
> 
> And dude, mate, bro, cumpa, Jack... Just Chill, man! We're all friends here!
> 
> Right on, DUDE!!?



Okay Chadner, perhaps I did seem a little too uptight in my previous comment. But you seemed to be stating that the whole courtship ritual of asking someone for a date (pedir alguém em namoro) was without doubt completely extinct.  
I believe this is not the case in Portugal. But perhaps this applies to São Paulo.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

God, Step by Step ran in Brazil? I thought I was scared when I saw "the OC" on SBT.

Also, regarding the topic of how terms for love and sex change: when I was in high school and college, "hooking up" meant having sex. Nowadays, my 18 year old cousin and his friends in high school use the same expression "to hook up" to mean "make out" (or kiss a lot) and not necessarily (or as frequently) to mean "have sex". More similar in my mind to the wider use of "ficar".


----------



## Chadner

Hell yeah dude! Every day starting at 2 pm, Warner Channel, Full House and then Step by Step... Oh, those were the days, man...

And funny you should say that, that was the exact reason why I didn't include "hooking up" in that list - I wasn't sure of it's meaning! 

To my recollection, "hook up" is usually used when two people, having no previous history together, end up making out or doing it after a party or a social get together. Like ->
 - Did you hear about Tom and Nancy hooking up yesterday at the party?
 - Man, I was so wasted last night, you won't believe it if I tell you that me and Claudia hooked up after the concert! I don't even remember how it happened!
 - Yes, everything started after they hooked up at a slumber party at Kate's

I doesn't necessarily imply if it's sex or just making out, but most of the time it does imply that it was the first time it happened between the two. Right?

Or if it's not the first time, like in - "Yeah, we've hooked up again this Saturday" - it still implies freshness or informality, not a drop of commitment. 

People that "hook up" tend to be at the very beginning of their relationship.

A decent translation for "hooking up" could perhaps be lain within the concept of "rolar" in Portuguese which, in this discussion of "namorar" and "ficar", remained yet to be brought up. 

When something "rola" between two people, it means that these two have hooked up for the first time - regardless if they had sex or just made out. 
 - "E ae, já rolou?" - "Ah, cara, num sei se vai rolar mais, eu dei uma mancada com ela" - "Tudo começou na festa do Pedro, todo mundo foi dormir, a gente ficou conversando na varanda, e quando menos percebi, rolou"

What do you guys think?

Wow dudes, I had completly forgotten about this one!

I put my heart and soul into this post and nobody cared to comment?

Come on, let me hear from you!


----------



## Panameño-

Well, the good thing about this post is that the whole enchilada was covered!
It is now up to the individual to take it and run with it, however they see fit ;-)


----------



## Chadner

But there's still some ground to cover,

I was kinda looking forward to reading Tom's response about the hooking up thing, 

What do you think, panameño?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Chadner said:


> A decent translation for "hooking up" could perhaps be lain within the concept of "rolar" in Portuguese which, in this discussion of "namorar" and "ficar", remained yet to be brought up.
> 
> When something "rola" between two people, it means that these two have hooked up for the first time - regardless if they had sex or just made out.
> - "E ae, já rolou?" - "Ah, cara, num sei se vai rolar mais, eu dei uma mancada com ela" - "Tudo começou na festa do Pedro, todo mundo foi dormir, a gente ficou conversando na varanda, e quando menos percebi, rolou"
> 
> What do you guys think?


Nice try, but "rolar" has a much broader meaning. It's very far from being just about sex. It's exact meaning is "acontecer", to happen. Of course, everybody will know what you'll be talking about if you tell a story about what "rolou" between a guy and a girl after a a New Year's Eve beach party. But just replace "rolar" by "acontecer", and everybody will know it all the same. You can use "rolar" in such situations as: "E aí, vai rolar aquele cafezinho esperto?", or: "Nunca mais rolou aquele chamego da minha boa e querida vovozinha". Is there any sex involved in such sentences? Does anyone can expect orgasm out of a cafezinho and a grandmotherly chamego?

Well, one never knows what some people are up to...


----------



## HouseFan

> When something "rola" between two people, it means that these two have hooked up for the first time - regardless if they had sex or just made out.


Slang:_"Catou" (it sounds rude but is broadly used anyway, mainly by men)

- E aí cara?! Quem era aquela loira que estava com você na festa?
- Era a Priscila, amiga da Fernanda.
- Hum... Eai? Catou ou não?
- Catei...
_


----------



## Chadner

Legal! Mais tópicos, isso ae, não deixeramos morrer, ainda há o que se analisar.

Dom Casmurro, I'm sorry dude, but I believe you didn't quite get what I was trying to say: 





> "When something "rola" between two people, it means that these two have hooked up for the first time - regardless if they had sex or just made out."



Regardless whether they had sex, kissed, fooled around, hooked up, made out, etc etc... It means that it was the first time, do you agree to that?

And do realize I'm talking about a different meaning to the verb rolar, sure - some definitions to it could be read as an informal "acontecer", but not all of them. Pedras rolam, right? 

This rolar i'm talking about, is not the transitive informal acontecer - like the examples you pointed out "e ae vó, rola aquele café?"- it's just the intransitive highly informal water-cooler lingo "Meu, e a Marcinha? Já rolou?"  - "Ah, ainda não, não consigo ficar sozinho com ela, acho que só rola depois que o projeto acabar... Eu sei que ela tá afim",  <- in this example, the guys aren't discussing whether it's gonna be kissing or doing it, the only thing implied there is that it's going to be the first time.

But, just like with hooking up, it implies mostly freshness to the thing and not what the act itself consisted of.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Chadner said:


> Dom Casmurro, I'm sorry dude, but I believe you didn't quite get what I was trying to say:


OK, no hard feelings. When it comes to "namorar", "ficar", "rolar" et al, we shouldn't be in the mood to fight over a couple of words and their meanings. Actually they are all meaningless in face of the real thing, if you know what I mean.

Cheers!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Chadner said:


> Regardless whether they had sex, kissed, fooled around, hooked up, made out, etc etc... It means that it was the first time, do you agree to that?...
> 
> ...But, just like with hooking up, it implies mostly freshness to the thing and not what the act itself consisted of.


“Hooking up” doesn’t necessarily imply freshness or that it was the first time it happened between the two people because the same two people could continue to “hook up” more than once over a long period of time.  The most important thing to know about the use of this term in my opinion is that it mostly implies that there is no commitment between the two people when it happens, like you said in your other post.


----------



## Chadner

Yeah, this is what I was looking for, more feedback! Thanks man!

While hooking up doesnt always imply freshness, it is one of the best expressions used when one wants to imply this very freshness. Makes sense?


----------



## giannid

For me, _hooking up_ usually means that there is a good chance that the two will continue to see each other.  It's not just a one-night stand or casual sex kind of thing.


----------



## HouseFan

> It's not just a one-night stand or casual sex kind of thing.


Booty call, chew toy...


----------



## Encolpius

*Are you seeing anyone?*

Estás namorando alguém?

Estás namorando com alguém?

Namoras (com) alguém?

Which sentence is correct? Thanks a lot.


----------



## AGATHA2

Já que se fala do tema: que diabos quer dizer exactamente "namorar" ? Nunca cheguei a comprender o contexto social !


----------



## Carfer

Encolpius said:


> *Are you seeing anyone?*
> 
> Estás namorando alguém?
> 
> Estás namorando com alguém?
> 
> Namoras (com) alguém?
> 
> Which sentence is correct? Thanks a lot.


 
All of them, I think, although "Estás namorando com alguém?/Namoras (com) alguém?" are the usual way of asking.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you Carfer indeed.


----------

